# Venom Day 2013 - 16th November



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I will be there for sure this year


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Could this be any further away!? (yes it could, but that's not the point)


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Ayra said:


> Could this be any further away!? (yes it could, but that's not the point)


This event was born out of the Bangor University Herpetological Society and as such, always takes place in Bangor. I am sure that anybody that has been to the previous Venom Days will tell you to make the effort to attend if you have any interest in the subject. A quick look at the list of speakers should be enough to persuade any serious venom enthusiasts to register and come along.

David.


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Ill be there, looking forward to seeing some good friends!


----------



## simonrockman (Nov 11, 2013)

Is anyone going from London who wants to give a couple of people a lift for petrol-money?


----------

